# PC Games Hardware Premium 03/2010 - so aktivieren Sie die Vollversion 3D Mark Vantage Basic



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware Premium 03/2010 - so aktivieren Sie die Vollversion 3D Mark Vantage Basic gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware Premium 03/2010 - so aktivieren Sie die Vollversion 3D Mark Vantage Basic


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Februar 2010)

-Danke für den Artikel aber ich hatte die ja schon von den letzten 2-3 mal als langjähriger leser (bzw. selbst gekauft)
langsam wären mal neue interessant 

-aber auch nicht für mich habe schon 3DM 06 Adv, 3D Mark V sowie PC Mark Vantage Advanced

-Fraps Reg. habe ich auch schon

-wie wäre es mal mit einem DVD Player als Voll Version mit 5.1 Sound Unterstützung und DVD Verbesserungsfunktion

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Zombiez (4. Februar 2010)

Will ja nichts sagen, aber selbst nen blinder kann den 3dmark Code ablesen von dem Screenshot...


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Februar 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> -Danke für den Artikel aber ich hatte die ja schon von den letzten 2-3 mal als langjähriger leser (bzw. selbst gekauft)
> langsam wären mal neue interessant
> 
> -aber auch nicht für mich habe schon 3DM 06 Adv, 3D Mark V sowie PC Mark Vantage Advanced
> ...




Einen Software-DVD-Player würden wir sehr gerne mitliefern. Das Problem bei der 5.1-Unterstützung ist jedoch, dass die dafür nötigen Lizenzen (beispielsweise an Dolby) enorm teuer sind.





Zombiez schrieb:


> Will ja nichts sagen, aber selbst nen blinder kann den 3dmark Code ablesen von dem Screenshot...




Nein, das ist nicht möglich.


----------



## schrubby67 (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo es kommt immer 

Page requested with incorrect parameters.

egal ob Fx, IE


----------



## myname (5. Februar 2010)

hi, 
also ich muss sagen das das auch nich funktioniert, ....  

wäre es nicht einfacher den barcode per e-mail an die abo user zu senden?

ich hab auch schon ne mail an die redaktion geschickt, - leider bisher keine rückmeldung  

mfg
myname


----------



## herethic (5. Februar 2010)

Wie wärs mit Nero Show Time?


----------



## jade2 (7. Februar 2010)

hi...
Hab auch die Premium-Ausgabe gekauft,-
und hatte mich auf Vantage ziemlich gefreut,-
funktioniert mit der Eingabe des Key überhaupt nicht,-
(kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie oben beschrieben)
schlechter Service, und schlechte Vorbereitung für den Käufer,-
und das bei dem Preis!!!
So verliert man Kunden.
Bin am überlegen, das Heft zurückzuschicken,-
und das Geld zurückzufordern
(wenn das alle machen,.... oh je)

jade


----------



## garf (7. Februar 2010)

Was ein Witz: Wo im Heft ist beschrieben wie man die Registrierung macht? und: Seite 3 sieht in meinem Heft aber anders aus als der Screenshot.
ach und JA ich habe das abgebildete Heft
Ich habe auch den Barcode bei Futuremark eigegeben und einen Code bekommen, der aber nicht funktioniert.

Das war wohl mein erster und letzter PCGH kauf.

Nicht mal die Artikel kann ich jetzt lesen ohne mich zu aergern.

und wieder 2 Stunden kostbare Lebenszeit verschwendet.


----------



## AntimaterieX (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe die PCGH Premiumausgabe normal im Handel gekauft und kann den 3D Mark Advantage auch nicht aktivieren. Das ist nun schon das Zweite mal. Beim ersten mal wurden einfach keine Aktivierungcode mehr vergeben, und jetzt befindet sich kein Barcode auf dem Magazin. Der Code auf der 3. Seite des Premiumteiles geht natürlich auch nicht (Wofür ist dieser Artikel denn eigentlich gut?). Der Bonuscode auf der ersten Seite unten rechts bringt mich nur zu der Seite wo man den Barcode eingeben muss. Irgendwie unnötig umständlich das Ganze und deswegen funktioniert es wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Wieso nicht einfach den Key beilegen wie beim 3DMark 06?

Kann mir wer bitte einen funktionierenden  Barcode für die Aktivierung senden? Ein drittes mal werde ich nicht den Aufpreis für die Premiumbeilage zahlen, da hätte ich es ja gleich zum Vollpreis kaufen können.

MfG


----------



## Daniel_M (9. Februar 2010)

*Ganz wichtig: Es erreichten uns vereinzelt E-Mails von Lesern, bei denen der Code angeblich nicht funktionierte. Als wir nachfragten, fanden wir heraus, dass versucht wurde den Code für den 3D Mark 06 beim 3D Mark Vantage zu verwenden und anders herum.

Bitte achtet darauf, wie der Code anfängt:

"3DM06..." - dieser Code eignet sich nur für den 3D Mark 06 Advanced
"3DMVA..." - dieser Code eignet sich nur für den 3D Mark Vantage Basic*
 



schrubby67 schrieb:


> Hallo es kommt immer
> 
> Page requested with incorrect parameters.
> 
> egal ob Fx, IE




Probier bitte nochmal diesen Link:
https://store.futuremark.com/shop/requestkey_3dmv_pcgameshardware.jsp





myname schrieb:


> hi,
> also ich muss sagen das das auch nich funktioniert, ....
> 
> wäre es nicht einfacher den barcode per e-mail an die abo user zu senden?
> ...




Genau das haben wir getan - wie in der News-Meldung beschrieben. Hast du noch keine Mail bekommen?

Wurde deine Mail an die Redaktion nun beantwortet? Ich habe entsprechende E-Mail-Anfragen beantwortet, allerdings kenne ich natürlich nicht deinen echten Namen, daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich dir schon einen neuen Code geschickt habe.





jade2 schrieb:


> hi...
> Hab auch die Premium-Ausgabe gekauft,-
> und hatte mich auf Vantage ziemlich gefreut,-
> funktioniert mit der Eingabe des Key überhaupt nicht,-
> ...




Welche Fehler Meldung tritt denn auf?

Bitte prüfe, ob du den richtigen Code eingegeben hast - er muss mit "3DMVA..." anfangen.







garf schrieb:


> Was ein Witz: Wo im Heft ist beschrieben wie man die Registrierung macht? und: Seite 3 sieht in meinem Heft aber anders aus als der Screenshot.
> ach und JA ich habe das abgebildete Heft
> Ich habe auch den Barcode bei Futuremark eigegeben und einen Code bekommen, der aber nicht funktioniert.
> 
> ...




Wie man die Vollversionen aktiviert, steht auf der ersten Premium-Seite - also quasi Seite 147. Wenn die dritte Seite bei dir anders aussieht, hast du womöglich die dirtte Seite des Hefts aufgeschlagen (die mit dem Bild von Thilo Bayer). Wie in der News-Meldung beschrieben, handelt es sich jedoch um die dritte Seite des Premium-Teils (hinten am Heft) und die sieht aus wie im Screenshot abgebildet.





AntimaterieX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe die PCGH Premiumausgabe normal im Handel gekauft und kann den 3D Mark Advantage auch nicht aktivieren. Das ist nun schon das Zweite mal. Beim ersten mal wurden einfach keine Aktivierungcode mehr vergeben, und jetzt befindet sich kein Barcode auf dem Magazin. Der Code auf der 3. Seite des Premiumteiles geht natürlich auch nicht (Wofür ist dieser Artikel denn eigentlich gut?). Der Bonuscode auf der ersten Seite unten rechts bringt mich nur zu der Seite wo man den Barcode eingeben muss. Irgendwie unnötig umständlich das Ganze und deswegen funktioniert es wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Wieso nicht einfach den Key beilegen wie beim 3DMark 06?
> 
> ...






Ich habe dir gerade den Barcode per Forum-Privatnachricht geschickt.

Bitte vergewissere dich, dass du nicht 3D Mark 06 Advanced und 3D Mark Vantage Basic verwechselst, einen 3D Mark Advantage gibt es nämlich nicht.

Bitte achte darauf, wie der Code anfängt:

 "3DM06..." - dieser Code eignet sich nur für den 3D Mark 06 Advanced
 "3DMVA..." - dieser Code eignet sich nur für den 3D Mark Vantage Basic


----------



## schrubby67 (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Problem gelöst  Mit IE usw.. ging es bei mir nicht habe es nun über mit dem iPhoneBrowser gemacht und es ging  kann es sein das man Adblock ausmachen muss ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2010)

hatte mit FF kein Problem sowohl mit der alten als auch neuen Lösung
habe jedesmal den selben Code bekommen
nur langsam gehen mir die E-Mail adressen aus (GMX Fun Adressen)
(wenn ihr noch oft das ins Heft Pakt, langsam sollte es jeder haben der jeden Monat ein Heft holt oder ein Abo hat)


----------



## Chrno (13. Februar 2010)

In diversen Foren Geistern schon Links mit dem Bonuslink-Code herum. Werden wohl mal wieder mehr Lizenzen angefordert als Premiumausgaben verkauft werden. Warum habt ihr nicht die Serial ins Heft gepackt?


----------



## Daniel_M (15. Februar 2010)

Chrno schrieb:


> In diversen Foren Geistern schon Links mit dem Bonuslink-Code herum. Werden wohl mal wieder mehr Lizenzen angefordert als Premiumausgaben verkauft werden. Warum habt ihr nicht die Serial ins Heft gepackt?




Futuremark wollte die Aktivierung des 3D Mark Vantage auf diese Weise lösen.


----------



## Max Cifer (15. Februar 2010)

@SchumiGSG9
Hi Schumi, habe mir gerade deine Werte angeschaut:

P12426 3DMarks                                                                                  
43953                                                                                   CPU
10029  Graphics


Hier mein System alles auf "default":
Q9650, XFX GTX 260 XXX, 4 GB Corsair 4-4-4-12

P11687
36985 CPU
9517 Graphics

Hätte eigentlich beim i7-920 mehr erwartet. Oder liegt es am Vantage?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Februar 2010)

6968 mehr CPU Punkte ist auch nicht wenig nur wird der CPU nicht so sehr in der Endpunktzahl berücksichtigt und SMT wohl auch nicht aber genau weiß ich es nicht


----------



## Kryer (20. Februar 2010)

Schrubby67 hat recht !

Mit IE8 hat es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert.
Aus irgendeinem Grund fehlt dann der Sicherheitscode bei dem man ein Wort aus dem Bild in ein Feld schreiben muss (Ad-Blocker oder irgendein Plugin blockiert ?). Er wird einfach nicht angezeigt, ohne kommt man aber nicht wieter.

Komisch denn gerade eben hat es bei der PCGH Registrierung auch so ein Bild gegeben und die Registrierung hat geklappt...

Aber vor allem in FireFox hats einwandfrei geklappt, also liegt der Fehler irgendwo im Code versteckt... Es könnte trotzdem irgendwie einfacher sein den 3DMark zu registrieren. 

Gruss

KY


----------



## Despa (21. Februar 2010)

Moin, also ich habe das gleiche Problem wie AntimaterieX. Ich habe mir das PCGH Premium Heft im Handel gekauft und das Heft hat keinen Barcode, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war der auf der Folie die um das Heft drum war. Wäre cool gewesen wenn da gestanden hätte das man den Barcode braucht und das man dann eben so lange die Folie behält....
Wäre echt Klasse wenn mir da jemand mal weiterhelfen könnte.
Danke schonmal

Greetz Despa


----------



## Daniel_M (26. Februar 2010)

Despa schrieb:


> Moin, also ich habe das gleiche Problem wie AntimaterieX. Ich habe mir das PCGH Premium Heft im Handel gekauft und das Heft hat keinen Barcode, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war der auf der Folie die um das Heft drum war. Wäre cool gewesen wenn da gestanden hätte das man den Barcode braucht und das man dann eben so lange die Folie behält....
> Wäre echt Klasse wenn mir da jemand mal weiterhelfen könnte.
> Danke schonmal
> 
> Greetz Despa





Hallo Despa,

die Lösung für dein Problem steht in der zugehörigen Meldung zu diesem Kommentar-Thread:
PC Games Hardware Premium 03/2010 - so aktivieren Sie die Vollversion 3D Mark Vantage Basic - PC Games Hardware Premium, Vantage

Du brauchst den Barcode also nicht mehr. Wir haben eine Alternative eingerichtet.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## el-hako (19. März 2010)

wollte eben den 3D Mark 06 Advanced installieren, doch leider funktioniert der key auf der Tipps und Tools pappkarte nicht?

bin ich zu spät dran? hat jemand anders auch die probleme mit dem 06er gehabt und   

brauch ich auch beim 06er ne inet verbindung um die software zu installieren??


----------

